# KC/Lawrence/Topeka:  Piratical Campaign



## GMSkarka (Jun 14, 2004)

Ahoy there....

I'm Gareth-Michael Skarka, one of the designers of the Origins Award-nominated Skull & Bones, from Green Ronin.

My company, Adamant Entertainment, has the rights from Green Ronin to produce support material for S&B, which we do--in the pdf periodical  Buccaneers & Bokor, available through RPGNow.

Here's the thing:  I love writing about pirates, but I love playing the game even more.   Plus, I need some victim...er...ah...willing volunteers who can act as a playtest group for the adventures and support materials that we publish in B&B.

So, if you'd like to play in a Skull & Bones campaign with one of the designers, and you live in the Kansas City/Lawrence/Topeka area, drop me a line, or just post here, and I'll drop you a line!    Knowledge and/or ownership of Skull & Bones is NOT required (appreciated, but not required!    )--I'll teach the important bits.   

Weekly, Bi-weekly, Monthly...doesn't matter to me.   

Yarr, etc.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jun 18, 2004)

Ahoy there matey!

Been in the Lawrence area long? Myself unfortunately just moved from Lawrence to the KC area and I have a pirate game myself I've been running since november and am a big fan of the genre! Though unless you play in KC I doubt I'd be able to make the trip down, but I have a few players that make the trip up from the Lawrence area that I might be able to send your way. Let me know, or if you'd like to jump in on a game (though recently the pirate game has gone back to land and currently pirateless   ) feel free to join in. We happen to be looking for another player for the game, though we play up here in Lenexa.

You can find the link for my game site  here, the campaign being under Pirates of the Fallen Stars.


----------



## GMSkarka (Jun 18, 2004)

Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Ahoy there matey!
> 
> Been in the Lawrence area long?




Moved back last August, after 6 years in the NYC area.  Before that, I was in Lawrence from 90-97



			
				Liquidsabre said:
			
		

> Though unless you play in KC I doubt I'd be able to make the trip down, but I have a few players that make the trip up from the Lawrence area that I might be able to send your way.




I was thinking of playing here in Lawrence, but I might be willing to commute if I've got enthusiastic players.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you had a chance to drop by the local game stores in Lawrence? There are two at the moment and both on the corners of Louisiana and 23rd. One on the north side of 23rd and the other on the south side. Jester's Attic and Hometown Games respectively.

Jester's has some great selections of board games and I used to play games all the time down at hometown. Hometown has a webforum and site:

http://www.htgames.com/


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 27, 2004)

I've been having problems getting in a game lately, so I'd probably be down.  

I'll second the tip about Jester's Attic.  The owner's a pretty cool guy, and he has a board just for game anouncements.


----------

